# Trialierer in Kiel



## basti219 (29. Januar 2011)

Jemand Lust, in den nächsten Tagen durch Kiel zu trialen? Bitte hier melden und Treffpunkt verabreden.


----------



## -Sebastian- (6. März 2011)

So, zweiter Anlauf. Nächste Woche, 07. bis 10. März. Wer ist mit am Start? Wenn wir Marcels Bremsen entlüftet haben sind wir schon mal zu zweit. Treffpunkt Dienstag 17:00 hier: 
[tourguide]893[/tourguide]
Danach an der Post vorbei über den Bootshafen zum Alten Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (8. Mai 2011)

Dienstag 10.  und Mittwoch 11. Mai wird ab 17:00 wieder getrialt. Ich bin mit dabei. Marcel kommt auch. 

Treffpunkt zum Aufwärmen beim Bootshafen am Berliner Platz:

[tourguide]895[/tourguide]


----------



## jan_hl (8. Mai 2011)

Sind auch Untalentierte Fahrer willkommen?  Lübeck ist ja nicht so schrecklich weit weg...


----------



## -Sebastian- (8. Mai 2011)

Klar, einfach vorbeikommen. Am Treffpunkt fangen die Stufen bei 10cm an


----------



## maScie (9. Mai 2011)

Wieviele werden wohl da sein?


----------



## -Sebastian- (9. Mai 2011)

Marcel und ich bisher. Wer will den aus Lübeck kommen?


----------



## jan_hl (9. Mai 2011)

Ich komme zu 95%, ich weiss nur noch nicht an welchem Tag.


----------



## jan_hl (10. Mai 2011)

Da ich heute vorraussichtlich nicht vor 21 Uhr aus dem Buero komme, verschiebe ich meinen Besuch auf morgen. Ich fahre hier gegen 16 Uhr los und bin dann gegen 17:15 am Bahnhof in Kiel.


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. Mai 2011)

Gestern war super. Marcel hat gefilmt. Video kommt die Tage 
Heute dann ab 17:30 wieder zum Aufwärmen beim Bootshafen am Berliner Platz.


----------



## maScie (11. Mai 2011)

Ich Begleite Jan von Lübeck, dann sind wir zu zweit.
Mehr Radfahrer mit Trial-Ambitionen gibts hier auch gar nicht.
Ich dachte in Kiel sind ein paar mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Mai 2011)

Interessant, interessant. Trialerer in Kiel. Da muss ich einfach mal vorbeikommen. Fahre zwar nur DH, aber damals habe ich viel Trial gemacht. Wer wäre denn am FR so gegen 15-16h da?


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin immer nur Wochentags in Kiel. Aber vielleicht jemand von den Anderen...


----------



## Echo 06 (11. Mai 2011)

doch gibt noch mehr....wir waren mal 5...3 weg...einer neu dazu, momentan 3 aus kiel.

bin nur arbeitstechnisch oft wochenlag weg...und die beiden anderen sind nicht im forum..

grüße


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. Mai 2011)

Na da müsste man sich mal ja mal zusammenrotten ;-) Der Anfang ist ja schon gemacht... 

Und im Moment? Gerade wochenlang weg? Oder in Kiel?


----------



## maScie (12. Mai 2011)

Genau.
Ihr Kieler Rad-Hüpfer, rottet euch zusammen, tauscht Emails und Telefonnummern aus, ...
Damit nächstes Mal ein paar mehr am Start sind, wenn wir extra aus Lübeck anreisen.

Ansonsten ist Kiel schon super zum Radeln, wenn nicht die Sekretärin vom Schloßbesitzer wäre ... ;-)

Gruß Michael


----------



## Echo 06 (13. Mai 2011)

ach mist, grade noch 2 einhalb wochen weg in frankfurt und berlin... dann eine woche zu hause...dann mal radeln jungens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (13. Mai 2011)

Den Berlin-Fred kennst Du schon? Da können wir uns natürlich auch treffen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=408091


----------



## -Sebastian- (14. Mai 2011)

Video von Marcel ist fertig. Ich finds geil:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23697452"]BikeTrial in Kiel on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## -Sebastian- (23. Mai 2011)

Jetzt aber:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23755119"]bike trial in kiel on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. Juni 2011)

So, nächste Woche bin ich wieder mit Bike in Kiel. Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag? Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MrPinkySecret (9. Juli 2011)

Hi,
komme aus Kiel und habe mir jetzt ein Onza Pro zugelegt.
Wenn ihr Lust habt, können wir am Wochenende gerne mal ne kleine Session starten.
Brauche allerdings jede Menge Tipps, da ich noch ein blutiger Anfänger bin.

Lg Micha


----------



## -Sebastian- (18. Juli 2011)

Nimm doch mal Kontakt zu Marcel auf: http://vimeo.com/user1699005 (Er ist hier im Forum leider nicht angemeldet)
Ich bin im Moment nur noch selten in Kiel.


----------



## MrPinkySecret (21. Juli 2011)

Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. September 2011)

Bin jetzt wieder jede Woche in Kiel. Hab heute die erste Runde gedreht und wollte die Woche auf jeden Fall nochmal fahren. Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## jan_hl (20. September 2011)

Ich würde gerne nochmal vorbeischauen, aber mein Rücken hat endgültig aufgegeben 

Dieses jahr wird das wohl nichts mehr...


----------



## MrPinkySecret (22. September 2011)

Wenn ich mein Bike morgen mitnehmen kann, dann hätte ich Freitag ab 16:00 Uhr oder Samstag Zeit und Lust.
Ich sag heute Abend nochmal bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrPinkySecret (23. September 2011)

So, ich hab am Wochenende jede Menge Zeit. Sag einfach an, wo du bist und dann kann's losgehen.


----------



## -Sebastian- (23. September 2011)

MrPinkySecret schrieb:


> So, ich hab am Wochenende jede Menge Zeit. Sag einfach an, wo du bist und dann kann's losgehen.



Oh, ich glaube, da haben wir und missverstanden. Ich bin immer nur unter der Woche in Kiel. Am WE bin ich in Berlin und dieses WE ist ohnehin Wettkampf in Leipzig. Sorry. Was ist mit nächster Woche?


----------



## MrPinkySecret (23. September 2011)

Ah okay 
Könnte warscheinlich Mi,Do und Freitag, wenn mein Urlaub durch geht.


----------



## -Sebastian- (29. September 2011)

Pa! Da lauf ich doch heute drei Trialierern über den Weg, die auch noch regelmäßig in Kiel ihre Runden drehen. Kaum zu glauben. Nächste Woche geht also bestimmt was in größerer Runde. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MrPinkySecret (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub, einen von denen habe ich auch getroffen.
Rad ist nur leider put.


----------



## wernersen (6. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
am Samstag 08.10.2011 veranstaltet der MSV Preetz in der Nähe von Kiel ein "Nachtrial" für Motorräder.
Am letzten Wochenende waren zwei Fahrradtrialer des MSV zur NDM in Lüneburg. Dort wurde angefragt, ob die Fahrradtrialer des OC-Lüneburg im Rahmen des Nachtrials fahren könnten.
Wenn es keine jungen Hunde regnet, sind eine handvoll Fahrer aus Lüneburg am Start.
Was sie genau machen wird vor Ort entschieden. Der Schwerpunkt wird auf Spass und Show liegen, um das Fahrradtrial vorzustellen.

Wer aus Kiel und Umgebung hat noch Lust im Gelände zu fahren?

Die Lüneburger werden gegen 18:00 Uhr aufschlagen.

Am besten erreicht man das Trialgelände des MSV Preetz von der B202 aus, am Rastorfer Kreuz abbiegen in Richtung Preetz, nach 300m links abbiegen nach "Wildenhorst" und dann gleich links ab in die Kuhle...


----------



## MrPinkySecret (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde eventuell mit meiner Freundin aufschlagen, allerdings ohne Fahrrad.
Gibts einen Eintrittspreis?


----------



## wernersen (6. Oktober 2011)

MrPinkySecret schrieb:


> Ich würde eventuell mit meiner Freundin aufschlagen, allerdings ohne Fahrrad.
> Gibts einen Eintrittspreis?



Das wäre mir neu.
Habe bisher nie eine Hanse-Classic oder einen Nord-Cup mit Eintritt erlebt.
Gruss
Werner


----------



## wernersen (9. Oktober 2011)

Wir sind leider etwas später als 18:00 Uhr in Preetz angekommen. 
Aber seht, was daraus geworden ist: Nachttrial in Preetz

Das Gelände des MSV Preetz eignet sich hervorragend für Fahrradtrial und die Motorradtrialer sind offen für jeden, der Spass am Trialsport hat. Die Lüneburger werden sicher nochmal wiederkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torkas (19. Mai 2013)

Hi!
Da ich mich jetzt schon etwas in die Materie des Trialens eingearbeitet habe, würde ich gerne mal ein paar Leute treffen. Vor allem, weil ich mal reinrassige Bikes ausprobieren möchte. (Habe bisher erst ganz am anfang mal ein paar Backwheelhops auf einem 26" geübt  ) Wenn also jemand Lust hat, können wir ja mal ein Treffen in Kiel vereinbaren.

Zu mir:
Ich bin 17 und fahre seit bald einem Jahr eigentlich nur reinrassiges Trial mit einem Onza Zoot.
Ich hätte fast immer nachmittags, vielleicht auch direkt nach der Schule und vor allem am Wochenende Zeit.

Ich freue mich schon 

Grüße, Niklas


----------



## -Sebastian- (21. Mai 2013)

Schick mal Deine Handy Nr. als PN, dann klingeln wir durch, wenn wir das nächste Mal fahren...


----------



## -Sebastian- (23. Mai 2013)

Treffen uns heute auf der Kiellinie bei den Seehunden um 17:30uhr!!!!!


----------



## Torkas (13. August 2013)

Hätte Lust mal wieder mit ein paar Leuten zu trialen 
Hat hier jemand in den nächsten Wochen Zeit und Lust?
Freue mich auf ein bisschen Gesellschaft.


----------



## blackschanel1337 (8. März 2016)

Mir ist das Alter von diesem Thread bewusst,dennoch würde ich gerne doch mal anfragen ob es noch Fahrer in Kiel und Umgebung gibt,noch besser wäre preetz ,von dort in der Nähe komme ich nämlich ich kann allerdings auch fast alle zwei Wochen in Hamburg fahren,ich bin 16 und fahre seit knapp über einem Jahr,bin aber noch Anfänger und suche seit ein paar Monaten Leute in der Nähe um von denen zu lernen und natürlich um Spaß zu haben denn zu mehreren rollts sich am besten ~.^
_____________________
MfG.Black

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------

